

Google Transparency Report – requests from government agencies for user data - ceekays
http://www.google.com/transparencyreport/userdatarequests/

======
pav3l
Interesting how requests from Russia, Turkey and Hungary are consistently
ignored, how China is not on the list, and how Brazil's requests have very
high compliance rate (similar to the U.S.)

------
manveru
I wonder why Austria isn't listed, while both Swiss and Germany have a lot of
requests.

------
pyre
The part I find interesting is the ratio of user accounts specified to # of
requests. E.g. the United States made ~8k requests for ~16k user accounts.

~~~
viseztrance
It also has a 90% compliance rate, higher than the rest. In the previous
months it reaches 93 and 94%.

------
namank
In complying, what kind of data does google provide?

------
siddboots
According to this, "URLs requested to be removed from Search per week" has
increased 10-fold over the past six months.

<http://www.google.com/transparencyreport/removals/copyright/>

------
sherjilozair
Does this mean that my govt. can read all of my mails if they want to? Am I
missing something?

Why is no one complaining?

Isn't there an email service which has 0% compliance? I would shift to that,
now!

~~~
namank
Call the Privacy Commissioner/Ministry of your country.

------
dmix
Wow Canada has a similar population and political system as Australia but we
only had 50 vs Australia's 523.

What's going on there?

~~~
tareqak
Canada has the Bell (telephone) and Rogers (cable) duopoly. In addition, both
of them offer internet service and cellular data service. Odds are, if the
Canadian government (agencies and governments underneath the Canadian federal
government or any of the provincial governments and their subordinate
agencies) ever did need information about anyone they could call one of these
two companies first.

Note: I am not at all sure if Canadian laws allow for this kind of thing, and
I am not all accusing either company or any of their competitors of being
party to such a request. I'm merely indicating that because of the market
dominance of two very large telecommunication companies who practically own
the cables underground, the airwaves above, and reasonable number of media
outlets in Canada between them, the number of requests an entity would need to
make to gather information about someone is pretty small. I would not be
surprised if the order of requests for information went something like: call
Rogers and get any info, call Bell and get any info, call Google and get any
info.

Edit: added "In addition,"

~~~
dmix
Good point, subpoena to a domestic company deeply connected to the government
would be easier than targeting Google. I'm not sure what Australia's telecom
situation is, but I'd imagine that would also be the case.

~~~
Evbn
ISP doesn't have a year of gmail account content.

------
Irishsteve
Probably just easier to hack the accounts.

------
mtgx
Is this obtained only with a subpoena or with a warrant?

~~~
cleverjake
This just represents requests, rather than actual fulfillments or valid
requests.

~~~
vetuv
It does show the compliance rate of the request which I think is really high
in some countries considering Google may not have been legally obligated to
comply.

~~~
morsch
I wonder what kind and what amount of data is released. There's a range from
the IP address that created, say, a YouTube video to an accounts entire GMail
history to the entire Google profile associated with that account, including
visited web pages as learned from ad networks etc. Not sure if they even store
the latter in a way that could be part of a targeted request.

A breakdown by product would be a start.

On a sidenote that page has been available forever, it's not a new thing.

------
fakeer
India has defended her 2nd position consistently. Wonder what percentage of it
was demanded by political parties (especially the ruling ones) out of their
vested interests.

~~~
aes256
Although India is listed second by number of requests, in terms of (unique)
requests per capita, it comes near the bottom of the pile.

Similarly, Brazil comes in third, but is fairly average (amongst the countries
listed) in terms of requests per capita.

The United States leads by a long way, then Australia, France, the United
Kingdom, and Hong Kong.

~~~
fakeer
No, I was just concerned about bare number. Hope this clears.

